

We Need to Talk About This - Mz
http://www.shakesville.com/2014/06/we-need-to-talk-about-this.html

======
Mz
I generally want to avoid a shitshow. I have talked about that before, both on
my blog and in comments on HN. I am not posting this here with any real
expectation that conversation will ensue. I am posting it in hopes that, for a
few people, it will be eye opening.

I have actively kept my profile low in recent years. I am slowly working on
raising it. I have had shitshows in the past aimed at me. What I have endured
is really minor compared to what this woman describes. I would like very much
to find a path forward that is less ugly but having very recently been
privately attacked for being publically polite to someone, I am beginning to
suspect that no matter how polite and well behaved and so on someone is, there
is no such thing as publicity without at least some downside.

I have no idea if it is really worse for women per se. My understanding is
that plenty of men in the public eye have also been shit on plenty. So that
isn't my reason for posting this here.

